# WANTED - Seiko 6309-7040



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

View Advert


*WANTED - Seiko 6309-7040*

Any Seiko 6309-7040's around for sale or trade?

Cheers

View attachment 10649





*Advertiser*

Faze



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

